# XP-G Wilma and Betty upgrades?



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

R4 binned XP-G upgrade boards in 2 or 3 weeks they say... slide to ---> * 3:06*


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds good! 

i would say this the major advantage in buying lupine lights! just get the upgrade!

but: i would like to see the R5 or S2 Binning of the xp-g's :thumbsup: and not only the R4 :nono: 

cheers
W.


PS: i have no lupine!! :eekster:


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info WeakMite. So what is the likely output going to be with the new upgrades for Wilma and Betty?


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

MaximusHQ said:


> Thanks for the info WeakMite. So what is the likely output going to be with the new upgrades for Wilma and Betty?


They estimates a gain of +20%; for the Betty that would be ~1800L and for the Wilma ~1100L


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Has anyone seen the L&M website and the outside testing of the Lupine lights versus the L&M units ? I compared my Telsa to the Seca 700 and would agree with the results shown in the test, a noticeable diffirence in output. I have always felt the output of the Betty did not meet it's claims and this test would support this. I really like the Lupine system and simplicity of the lights and quality but am concerned with the lumen outputs not meeting there claimed ratings. A twenty percent increase is great but still not very close to the claimed output I'm afraid.

Just an observation.


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

But bear in mind the p4's they currently use as you say are very overated, an xpg upgrade would be a damn sight more output, great for my friend as she has a betty anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Huxley555 said:


> But bear in mind the p4's they currently use as you say are very overated, an xpg upgrade would be a damn sight more output, great for my friend as she has a betty anyway.


It is the Betty only they are upgrading, is it not ? Are they upgrading the Telsa as well ?

A bit confused by your statement.


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

according to the lupine price sheet the upgrade costs 160$.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

ggnarl said:


> according to the lupine price sheet the upgrade costs 160$.


I saw an upgrade for the Wilma only, not the Betty. Did I miss something !


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I do hope that there is more than a 20% increase in output in real world tests, so hopefully Huxley is right on with his post. 20% increase makes it hard to justify the price of buying an upgrade in my opinion. Still I can't wait to see beam shots of the Wilma and Betty with the new upgrades. I am more interested in upgrading my Wilma than my Betty at this point as the Betty gives me enough output already. If the Wilma with the new upgrade installed can match the Betty as it is now then I would maybe go for that. I guess I need to see comparison shots to make any decisions on purchasing upgrades.


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

danaco said:


> It is the Betty only they are upgrading, is it not ? Are they upgrading the Telsa as well ?
> 
> A bit confused by your statement.


Likewise lol lets just call it quits. 

Maximus, a p4 they currently use is more like 200 lumens max, the newer r4 xpg's have been measured at 345 lumens per led, slightly more than 20% i guess lupine got stung with previous tests so now they're being uber conservative.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll get both upgrades the day they are released. There's no such thing as too much light.


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

The Cree LED's that will be used, will have the R5 ranking at minimum.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

SSC P4's are old and crap spread the light out to 180degrees so very wasteful in bike light.

20% over there claimed Lumens which was off hugely, close to 100% brighter in real terms with the extra output + less wasteage.

They changing the optics aswell or P4 and XP-G compatible ??


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

The optics are new for the cree emitters too. The upgrade kits will come with new led boards and optics, and a little hex wrench for the bolts that hold it together.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Another question for Todd or anyone who can answer. Please tell me the upgrade kit will work with the Wilma 830 lumen model and also the Betty 1400 lumen model???


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

The upgrades will work with the 830L Wilma and the 1400L Betty.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Todd, do you know how is the beam pattern going to be with the new lens?
I have the Wilma 830L with wide lens and I like it... can I use my lens with the upgrade?
(not sure if you can answer that yet)


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The upgrades will work with the 830L Wilma and the 1400L Betty.


Excellent! Thanks Todd:thumbsup:


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

BBW said:


> Todd, do you know how is the beam pattern going to be with the new lens?
> I have the Wilma 830L with wide lens and I like it... can I use my lens with the upgrade?
> (not sure if you can answer that yet)


Definitely no, since the new LEDs are smaller, and have different spread etc. So you'll have to wait for Lupine to do a new 18 deg. lens upgrade. Maybe it's not worth for you upgrading just yet...


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

radirpok said:


> Definitely no, since the new LEDs are smaller, and have different spread etc. So you'll have to wait for Lupine to do a new 18 deg. lens upgrade. Maybe it's not worth for you upgrading just yet...


You're pretty much right here. However, the increased brightness should make up for some of the spread that would be lost in using the standard lens.

In my opinion, the upgrades will be worth it for you.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks Todd (and Radirpok)... thats what I thought...

I'm curious about the color.... I love the contrast the Wilma gives with its P4's
Anybody knows if the new XP-G are warmer, colder or same in tint?

Radirpok, are you interested in a 18-degree lens for your new Wilma


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The Betty upgrade will be really interesting to check out. Well, they both will be but since my buddy has my Wilma now, I don't care as much about it. Will the Betty upgrade just be brighter or will it also provide more spread?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Finally the Wilma and Betty won't be out done by the $30 400Lumen MC-E P60 drop in, and a $38 bigger MC-E with @600lumens  

Order $32 P7 Torch to fix to the bars aswell to address the balance of power


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Evidently, your definition of "out done" is an unusual one. One man's trash is another man's treasure maybe?:eekster:



Turveyd said:


> Finally the Wilma and Betty won't be out done by the $30 400Lumen MC-E P60 drop in, and a $38 bigger MC-E with @600lumens
> 
> Order $32 P7 Torch to fix to the bars aswell to address the balance of power


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Check this out:
http://www.lupine.de/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?lang=en&f=8&t=2333














Wow, that looks nice!


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Another piece of information caught on the German forum: the bigger flashlight (called the Tesla TL 1200) will be powered by the new Luminus SST 90 led.
Now I'm wondering whether it will find its way back to the bike light Tesla model....


----------

